# Well guys I did it...



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I was wanting to wait until I had hit my "magic" number...but my sweetie has been missing a lot of work lately due to the snow storms, so last weekend I told him. I pulled the account information up online, and showed him the page. 

At first he looked at me with a confused look, as though I had pulled up someone else's account information. Then I started explaining HOW I saved the money and WHY. 

OMG...it was like the world tilted on its' axis! He told me I was a goddess, lol! He said I just lifted the weight of the world off his shoulders, and that he was so lucky to have someone like me (not so sure about THAT one, but hey...we'll go with that). 

So it turned out ok. Turns out he was blown away that I wanted to take him on a cruise, but he's electing to get the heating unit replaced. I told him it's not too likely that I'm going to start saving like that again any time soon, and if he wants the cruise he'd better jump on it. He's still choosing the heater. So be it. 

Thanks for your help and suggestions, guys!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

major misfit said:


> I was wanting to wait until I had hit my "magic" number...but my sweetie has been missing a lot of work lately due to the snow storms, so last weekend I told him. I pulled the account information up online, and showed him the page.
> 
> At first he looked at me with a confused look, as though I had pulled up someone else's account information. Then I started explaining HOW I saved the money and WHY.
> 
> ...


That's awesome!

I had also been thinking about how much quicker the two of you can save for a cruise if you are working together. Won't be a surprise - but I wouldn't give up on the idea either!

(never been on one - but have heard they are fantastic!)


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

You had put a diamond on your arm saving for the raining day! I knew your reason was different. 

I can imagine your husband's joy! 

:smthumbup: :smthumbup: :smthumbup:

GOOD WIFE!


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I like to save money too, my husband is very happy about that!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I admit to no small amount of stress before I pulled it up. My gut told me he wouldn't be suspicious of my motives, but you never know. He trusts me. That means more to me than you all could ever know. I work hard to make sure he has nothing to doubt. 

I AM going to get a 3rd opinion on the replacement of the heating unit. We might be able to take a cruise after all, just not as long of one as I had originally intended! 

I just love this guy.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

I think your husband is a very practical man, to him, a heating unit is more important. 

If you can work out fine, get the heating unit, and still have a trip, enjoy your time! You may not take a cruise, but just a trip somewhere for both of you to relax and enjoy your time together, HAPPY!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

The Texas Gulf Coast is starting to look real good right about now, lol!


----------



## jonny (Jan 8, 2011)

major misfit said:


> I was wanting to wait until I had hit my "magic" number...but my sweetie has been missing a lot of work lately due to the snow storms, so last weekend I told him. I pulled the account information up online, and showed him the page.
> 
> At first he looked at me with a confused look, as though I had pulled up someone else's account information. Then I started explaining HOW I saved the money and WHY.
> 
> ...


I'm happy for you!

IF you can't take one right now - I'd suggest you say - Okay - this is how I was saving money before - Can we keep this account as our vacation account - and put money aside monthly for that reason?

It's a smart way to budget for vacations / anything really. You estimate cost. you estimate time frame - and you have how much monthly you need to put away for things. I do this with Registration of my car, things like that.

Oh - and yes - Heating is the priority if it involved needing to go into debt to fix it as opposed to using this. IF you can afford the heating without this chuck of money WITHOUT going into debt . . .


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

The 4 most delicious words in the English language...

"We told you so!"

Thanks for keeping us in the loop.


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Love this thread! So happy for you Major Misfit!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

hi, MM==

so glad it worked out for you. i was wondering how you worked it out. sorry about the cruise...but hey heats great right....right...

saving together is a great idea, and with two people working toward a goal, its easier to stay on course.


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

I haven't looked into replacing the heating unit, as far as financing goes. I don't LIKE to finance anything. I'm a "cash only" kinda gal. We did have a small joint savings account, for emergencies..but it wouldn't have covered THIS one. I guess as long as he's wanting to replace the unit with the money saved (assuming it's beyond repair), then all's well that ends well. 

Hope you enjoyed that, Conrad. You won't get another one!


----------



## Conrad (Aug 6, 2010)

major misfit said:


> I haven't looked into replacing the heating unit, as far as financing goes. I don't LIKE to finance anything. I'm a "cash only" kinda gal. We did have a small joint savings account, for emergencies..but it wouldn't have covered THIS one. I guess as long as he's wanting to replace the unit with the money saved (assuming it's beyond repair), then all's well that ends well.
> 
> Hope you enjoyed that, Conrad. You won't get another one!


The scarcity of them makes them all the sweeter.


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Oh man, this is so great. I'm really glad your man was chill about it. Same reaction I would have  Good job and keep being amazing.


----------

